# The Unit (Season 4)



## Goodsport (Sep 18, 2008)

The new season begins on Sunday, September 28th and will air regularly on Sundays now.

The show went from being a pretty good show throughout its first two seasons to improving quite a bit near the end of that second season to airing an absolute humdinger of a cliffhanger season finale and subsequent season premiere to literally being the series I looked forward to watching the most each week last season until the Writers' Strike cut it short by December.

I can't wait to see (among other things) whether the Unit will finally replace the late Hector and if Molly's imprisoned father eventually finds his way to the army base. 


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Sep 18, 2008)

It'll also be interesting to see what Mack will do now that he seems to know that there's been something going on between Colonel Ryan and Mack's wife Tiffany. 

In any case, here is the one-minute trailer for the season premiere.


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Sep 28, 2008)

Season premiere tonight! 

What's particularly notable is that unlike many other shows that returned to production shortly after the end of the Writers' Strike, this'll be the show's first new episode in nearly a full calendar year. 


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Sep 30, 2008)

What a way to start the season (which you can watch again here)! 

As with last season, this is _absolutely_ one of the must-see shows of the season. 

Next week: The Unit members pose as regular passengers on a foreign commercial flight to follow a nuclear scientist whom they believe is the next target of the terrorists that assassinated the Vice President and the Vice President-elect (and attempted to kill the President and the President-elect).


-G


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Oct 1, 2008)

Finally watched my DVR of the season premiere. WOW!

That may have been the best episode of the entire series. The whole saving the President Elect was very reminicent of 24 Season 1, probobaly intentional, but it was done well.

I'm not to sure about the 'replacment', though. Seems a bit of a PC move for the show, but it may play out ok. The Mack/Tiffy/Ryan thing is finally going to have closeure, but may end with the departure of one or more of the actors, and that will blow.

Great, great show. It's going to be a good season.


----------



## Goodsport (Oct 2, 2008)

Darkwolf71 said:


> Finally watched my DVR of the season premiere. WOW!
> 
> That may have been the best episode of the entire series. The whole saving the President Elect was very reminicent of 24 Season 1, probobaly intentional, but it was done well.



Agreed.  That's saying quite a lot considering that the second-season finale / third-season premiere absolutely kicked _major_ butt! 




Darkwolf71 said:


> I'm not to sure about the 'replacment', though. Seems a bit of a PC move for the show, but it may play out ok. The Mack/Tiffy/Ryan thing is finally going to have closeure, but may end with the departure of one or more of the actors, and that will blow.



I also agree about the 'replacement', though let's see how that plays out.

As for Mack/Tiffy/Ryan, it's too bad that at least one of them may not last the season. 




Darkwolf71 said:


> Great, great show. It's going to be a good season.



While I've certainly enjoyed the early episodes so far of the other shows that I'm following, this has become _the_ show for me to watch for the second straight TV season! 



-G


----------



## Goodsport (Oct 6, 2008)

A pretty good episode last night.  The action was a bit more restrained compared to the season premiere (which is wont to happen when the Unit members have to blend in with airplane passengers during a hijacking), but in the end they got the situation under control and got the nuclear scientist and his notes delivered safely. 

Perhaps troubling for the Unit are the still-unanswered issues of who hired the hijackers and whether they were connected to the attackers from last week's episode, what they wanted with the scientist and his notes, and who tipped off the hijackers to the planned assault of the plane as it was to land in Mexico City.

At the home front, the relocated families have a hard time adjusting to their new identities at their new digs in Sierra Ridge, California, particularly with Kim desperately wanting to see her children in Texas and Tiffy not being able to control hers (as well as later finding out who her new neighbors really are).

Next week: The Unit members are on another mission while the wives seemingly discover that being relocated to Sierra Ridge was more than just a coincidence.


-G


----------



## Teneb (Oct 6, 2008)

Am I the only one who's annoyed by the whole Tiffy/Mack storyline?  Not the storyline itself I guess, but the fact that it's taking _forever_ to resolve.

I enjoyed last night's episode.  We obviously knew our team would come through, but they did a good job keeping the tension up until the end.


----------



## Goodsport (Oct 17, 2008)

Teneb said:


> Am I the only one who's annoyed by the whole Tiffy/Mack storyline?  Not the storyline itself I guess, but the fact that it's taking _forever_ to resolve.



On the other hand, i'll be interesting to see how it affects their children.




Yeneb said:


> I enjoyed last night's episode.  We obviously knew our team would come through, but they did a good job keeping the tension up until the end.



I enjoyed it too. 



-G


----------



## Goodsport (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't believe that it took me until now to watch the latest episode from my HD-DVR.    It's been a hectic week.

Anyway, an interesting episode involving the Unit's mission to obtain plutonium from a smuggler in Pristina, Kosovo, and to save the girls the local contact forces in trafficking in the sex trade.  In the end, they were able to obtain the plutonium but couldn't save the girls. 

Meanwhile, the mysterious dying radiation expert who helped Colonel Ryan throughout the mission still didn't reveal who had ultimately hired him (at least not by the end of the episode).

Also, teacher Tiffy got blackmailed by a male high school senior, who then (with the help of her older daughter Lizzie) turned the tables on him.  Meanwhile, Kim received a babysitting job in which she eventually found a copy of the "company" brochure that shouldn't have been there.

Next week: The Unit members go on yet another mission while Mack & Tiffy's oldest daughter apparently goes "homicidal" at school.


-G


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Oct 17, 2008)

Goodsport said:


> In the end, they were able to obtain the plutonium but couldn't save the girls.



Yep. That's gonna come back and bite Jonas in the butt. I was ready to get very angry with the writters about the Tiffy thing. Enough with the sex sub-plots for her! Glad they didn't drag it out all season or something. (Assuming it's over with, and I hope it is.)


----------



## Remus Lupin (Oct 17, 2008)

What I don't understand is what the wives are doing in the middle of some kind of mission. Apparently they're undercover, but on what grounds would the wives ever be approved for that kind of work (ESPECIALLY TiffY!)?


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Oct 17, 2008)

Did you miss the season opener?

Basiclly the Unit's cover was blown and video tapes of all of the families were found in an assassins hotel room, or something along those lines. So new identities were made and they were moved.

 They aren't 'working' undercover, they are 'hiding' undercover.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Oct 17, 2008)

Ah, that clarifies things. I did miss the opener.


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Oct 17, 2008)

Remus Lupin said:


> Ah, that clarifies things. I did miss the opener.




You should watch it online. One of the best episodes of the entire series.


----------



## Goodsport (Oct 21, 2008)

A pretty good episode this week involving Bob, Jonas and Grey posing as university chemists to infiltrate a Columbian drug cartel that wanted the "chemists" to fuse cocaine into airline paint, with the painted planes then flying into the U.S. so that the paint could then be stripped and the cocaine extrapolated.  They succeeded in fusing the cocaine into the paint, but then destroyed the evidence and captured one of the cartel's leaders in the firefight during the escape from the compound.

Meanwhile, Mack posed as an Australian cockfighter in Columbia to get close to one of the other of the cartel's leaders, eventually succeeding in capturing  him as well.

However, the extractions ultimately failed because the leader the trio had caught got fatally shot during the escape, while Colonel Ryan couldn't get the proper senatorial signature in time before the submarine that was to pick up Mack and his captured cartel leader aborted the pick up, forcing Mack to discreetly kill the leader and abandon him in the vehicle on the beach.

Also, the wives barely fended off Lissy's school principal when she got too close to discovering and exposing Lissy's and her mother's true identities.

Next week: the wives are apparently somehow given an official mission.


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Oct 28, 2008)

This week's episode had the wives and Jonas go undercover to retrieve intel on suspected members of the community they've been hiding in.

Meanwhile, the rest of the Unit extracted the family of the bedridden radiation expert that was rescued by the Unit from the airplane hijackers a few episodes ago (and who helped them during their mission in Kosovo soon afterward), who were unknowingly held hostage at a Mexican resort by the terrorists that the expert was working for.  Successfully extracting the family led to the expert revealing the location of the poison water filtration system that was to be used for a reservoir somewhere in the U.S., but thankfully was stopped in time.

Next week: Mack confronts Tiffy about her infidelity while the rest of the Unit searches for a bomb.


-G


----------



## Remus Lupin (Oct 28, 2008)

The Mack/Tiffy/Col. Ryan triangle will not end well.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 29, 2008)

Remus Lupin said:


> The Mack/Tiffy/Col. Ryan triangle will not end well.




That's what I said after Episode 1 of Season 1.   It was also the aspect of the show I found most unbelievable, that a C.O. would have an affair with the wife of an elite soldier in his command.   I then spoke to a few ex-Navy buddies of mine and both said that things like that actually happen all the time.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Oct 29, 2008)

What I actually find very poignant about the Mack/Tiffy relationship is that they don't really seem to want to hurt one another. They just can't seem to help it.


----------



## Goodsport (Nov 4, 2008)

This week's episode had the Unit (except Mack) both successfully diffuse a bomb they found in the Ted Williams Tunnel in Boston and deceive a detained terrorist into killing his own terrorist cell head.

Meanwhile, Mack confronted Tiffy about her infidelity with Colonel Ryan after first admitting to his own with Crystal Burns (from Season 2) and with a few other unnamed women overseas.  They eventually forgave each other, though Mack still hadn't forgiven Colonel Ryan.

Also, Molly and Kim clandestinely obtained a blue envelope handed between two of the community members they'd collected intel on during last week's episode, much to Colonel Ryan's chagrin.

Next week: Mack finally confronts Colonel Ryan about his affair with Tiffy, the rest of the Unit attempt to rescue Jonas' and Molly's kidnapped daughter, and an angry Molly hits Tiffy for some reason.


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Nov 11, 2008)

This week's episode featured the Unit operators' clandestine trial of Colonel Ryan, Jonas' and Molly's daughter Betsy and her convoy captured in an ambush in Iraq, the Unit's mission to rescue her and her convoy mates, Molly's unsuccessful attempt at sending a message to her daughter on the local TV news station and Mack confronting Colonel Ryan in the middle of the mission.

Next week: the Unit enters Syria against orders to rescue Betsy and Colonel Ryan from their captors.


-G


----------



## Remus Lupin (Nov 12, 2008)

I dunno. I'm beginning to think that they'll either end the love triange with a happy reconciliation ending, or else with a heroic redeeming sacrifice by Col. Ryan. Not the David Mamet I remember!


----------



## Wycen (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, so I watched the episode where they try to rescue President Palmer's daughter (I haven't watched since season 2 for various reasons so names I can't remember).

Wasn't there another member of the team?  He was black and I definitely remember him in the first 2 seasons.  Did he die or leave?  Was there a temporary replacement in the form of a woman?  I think I watched a single episode last year but can't remember what was going on.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 17, 2008)

Wycen said:


> Ok, so I watched the episode where they try to rescue President Palmer's daughter (I haven't watched since season 2 for various reasons so names I can't remember).
> 
> Wasn't there another member of the team?  He was black and I definitely remember him in the first 2 seasons.  Did he die or leave?  Was there a temporary replacement in the form of a woman?  I think I watched a single episode last year but can't remember what was going on.




He got killed by a sniper in Beirut last year.


----------



## Goodsport (Nov 20, 2008)

This last week, the Unit crossed into Syria and found where Colonel Ryan and Betsy were being held captive.  After successfully rescuing them, Mack administered his punishment on Colonel Ryan but ended up just short of killing him.

Next week: Kim further infiltrates her babysitting employer's house for the Unit to find evidence that he's indeed laundering money for the terrorists responsible for the attacks in the season premiere.


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Nov 27, 2008)

The latest episode had the Unit encountering multiple challenges in escorting a bridal party across enemy-controlled land in Afghanistan to broker a truce between two warring tribes that's vital to the U.S. efforts againt the Taliban.

Meanwhile, Colonel Ryan had Kim continue her reconnaissance of Isaac Reed (her babsitter employer who Ryan has evidence of laundering money for the season premiere's terrorists) while Bob eventually gained Reed's trust after a grueling test with delivering an upholstered private plane to Las Vegas and a run-in with the (supposed) FBI.

Next week: the team deals with a raid on an anthrax lab and a skeptical Department of Defense official, while Kim apparently gets captured by Reed.


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Dec 1, 2008)

Yesterday's episode had a clueless Department of Defense official ordering the Unit to raid a suspected Central Asian anthrax lab, only for them to discover that the "lab" was only producing and storing heroin.  The Unit then got diverted to a new mission, this time with Jonas Blaine in charge, much to the DoD official's dismay.

Also, Colonel Ryan helped Redcap from being court martialed by erasing her records from the army database and sending her to hide out in the Philippines until he calls her back (if ever).

Meanwhile, Isaac Reed killed a supposed colleague and, along with Kim under duress, stashed the colleague's body into the trunk of his car and drove away.  Reed then almost killed Kim, but she had discreetly led an army helicopter to capture him and save her just in time, after which he was taken into custody by Colonel Ryan.

There was no preview for the next episode, so one won't likely air next week.


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Dec 20, 2008)

After a two-week hiatus, a new episode is scheduled to air this coming Sunday (12/21/08). 

Among other things, it'll continue with the story of the Unit taking the clueless Department of Defense official on an assignment to experience the realities of war.


-G


----------



## dagger (Dec 22, 2008)

Good episode.....


----------



## Wycen (Dec 22, 2008)

Figured the woman with the switchblade was bad news the moment she turned up.


----------



## Goodsport (Dec 24, 2008)

Last Sunday's episode had the Unit members taking along the clueless Department of Defense official that had previously sent them on a wild goose chase for an anthrax lab (and cost them an injured Grey) with them to rescue an African head of state from being overrun by rebels.

Meanwhile, Grey fell in love with an AeroDyne client who turned out not to be who she initially appeared and Kim was finally reunited with her children, albeit for only a short while.

Next week: a repeat episode from last season, but the following week's new episode (Sunday, 1/4/09) has Jonas Blaine playing a game of baccarat to win back the services of a CIA agent who went to the other side and to get court-martial charges against Redcap dismissed.


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Jan 8, 2009)

Last Sunday's episode had the Unit members in Macau, China, assisting the CIA agent who previously (temporarily) recruited Brown into agency in reacquiring another CIA agent who decided to go over to the Chinese.  In return for their help, the members forced the agent they were assisting to drop all court martial charges against Redcap (who was also there in the mission).

The mission involved a card game and breaking into the Chinese general's (who hosted the poker game) safety deposit box.  While the mission ended successfully, Bob Brown now seems to be addicted to heroin after having it injected into him repeatedly by a Chinese interrogator, though at the moment only he and Redcap know about his new addiction. 

Meanwhile, Kim Brown helped Colonel Ryan by convincing the captured Isaac Reed to reveal more about the terrorists who instigated the assassinations in the season premiere - an ex-KGB agent was revealed to be involved.  Ryan also vowed that Leon Drake (the "FBI" agent Bob was interrogated by in Las Vegas earlier) would be brought into custody to help locate the agent.

Next week: on a mission (it wasn't revealed where in the preview), an injured Mack is taken by The Unit to a local monastery, after which the order is given (the reason was unrevealed) to take the spear that pierced the side of Christ from the monastery.


-G


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Jan 8, 2009)

I seemed to get the impression that Mack recieved some relief of pain by the spear or it's presence. I won't go so far as to say 'healing' but It's an interesting subject for The Unit. Won't say good or bad before seeing it as it would require a huge assumption on my part, but it does concern me. OTOH, the writers have yet to really let me down, so I'm sure it will be a good episode.


----------



## Goodsport (Jan 8, 2009)

Darkwolf71 said:


> I seemed to get the impression that Mack recieved some relief of pain by the spear or it's presence. I won't go so far as to say 'healing' but It's an interesting subject for The Unit. Won't say good or bad before seeing it as it would require a huge assumption on my part, but it does concern me. OTOH, the writers have yet to really let me down, so I'm sure it will be a good episode.




It'll also be interesting to see how, or even if, acquiring the spear somehow fits into the plans to foil the terrorists the Unit has been hunting all season thur far. 


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Feb 15, 2009)

The season resumes with a new episode tomorrow (Sunday, 2/15/09). 


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Feb 24, 2009)

> _The season resumes with a new episode tomorrow (Sunday, 2/15/09). _




I can't believe it took me over a week to finally find the time to watch the episode off of my HD-DVR. 

Anyway, a pretty good episode with the President (who was the then President-elect in the season premiere) sending the Unit on a mission to apprehend a Nazi war criminal from hiding in Switzerland and deliver him to trial at The Hague without letting him get killed by a group of private bounty hunters, Carson returned and tried to buy Aerodyne Alliance, and an offer for a promotion in rank to general caused Colonel Ryan to face some past issues.

There was no preview for the next episode, so one won't likely air next week.


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Mar 9, 2009)

Yesterday's episode had the Unit initiate new team member Staff Sergeant Sam McBride in Los Angeles through his final training exercise, testing both his physical skills and his loyalty to the team.  Afterward, with the help of Redcap's surveillance, the Unit traveled to Manila to apprehend and/or kill the Lebanese assassin who killed Hector last season.

Meanwhile, the Army sent Betsy on a media tour and Jonas was assigned to coach her on the kidnapping/rescue cover story so as to deny that she (and by extension, the Unit) had ever crossed into Syria.  Despite claiming that she then wanted to go back to Iraq afterward, Molly had major concerns when she noticed Betsy exhibiting signs of post-traumatic stress disorder at home, though in the end Betsy pulled through the interview fine. 

Next week: the Unit apparently deals with poison gas that's released into the air in the town where they're currently staying.


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Mar 20, 2009)

I finally got the chance to watch last Sunday's episode off of the HD-DVR.

The Unit and their families were scattered around their community when chlorine gas leaked into the water system, poisoning everyone outside and cutting off communication with the outside world.

Tiffy, who was supervising detention at the school, managed to seal off the classroom and protect the students with her. Grey was on the road but secures a number of other drivers in the back of a closed refrigerator truck. Mack, his kids, Molly, Kim and Bob quickly made it back to their apartment building where they aided other residents to safety. Mack and Bob later found a neighbor's scuba equipment and used it to make it to the Aerodyne offices where they found Jonas and Sam, both of whom were the only ones with outside communication

They eventually located the water plant where the chlorine gas was inserted into the system, took down the apparent terrorists there and shut off the release of the poison.  Colonel Ryan later informed the Unit members and their families that the incident appeared to be a test run from the terrorist group they'd been investingating since the season premiere and that they'd be relocated, with Bob and Kim to be reunited with their children.

Next week: the Unit fights to rescue Jonas's old friend even with a broken helicopter gas tank and nearby guerillas impeding the mission.  Also, Colonel Ryan goes to extreme measures to extract information from a recovering alcoholic whose husband may have been behind a terrorist attack.


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Mar 25, 2009)

Sunday's episode (Dennis Haysbert's directorial debut, no less) had the Unit members helping an injured coup leader (trained by Jonas Blaine years earlier) and his now-grown argumentative son in South America while trying to repair their damaged helicopter in time before local fascist troops closed in on them.  The coup leader eventually sacrificed his life to make sure everyone else got out safe, after which Blaine agreed to help train the son to help exact revenge on his father's killers.

Meanwhile, Colonel Ryan exploited the alcoholic wife of the art dealer / suspected terrorist conspirator from earlier this season who had since ran away to find clues to his whereabouts, much to Molly's dismay.

Also, Kim convinced Tiffy that Tiffy does indeed love Mack, and Grey finally proposed marriage to Joss.

Next week: the Unit inadvertently get federal agents killed while hijacking a truck, Joss gets upset when she finds out that she's being looked into, and Redcap is disturbed when a seemingly-drunk Sam comes on strong to her.


-G


----------



## jdrakeh (Mar 25, 2009)

Goodsport said:


> The Unit and their families were scattered around their community when chlorine gas leaked into the water system, poisoning everyone outside and cutting off communication with the outside world.




This episode was riveting! I find that Unit episodes are kind of hit or miss — but _this_ epsiode was definitely one of the better episodes of _any_ show I've seen on TV this year.


----------



## Goodsport (Mar 31, 2009)

jdrakeh said:


> This episode was riveting! I find that Unit episodes are kind of hit or miss — but _this_ epsiode was definitely one of the better episodes of _any_ show I've seen on TV this year.




With hopefully more riveting episodes to come. 


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Mar 31, 2009)

Sunday's episode had Jonas and Mack go undercover (with Bob hidden roadside) to lay a trap for Leon Drake for his role in the terrorist plot set in motion in the season premiere by hijacking a Department of Defense truck to plant 100 new passports into Drake's hands that the Unit would then be able to track electronically.  However, things went awry and Bob had to run interference between them and the local FBI that eventually showed up at the scene.  After a high-speed truck chase and some quick thinking, they pulled off the mission and allowed Drake to escape with the passports. The Unit later checked on the status of the passports and discovered just how large the conspiracy is when they saw the passports had been spread around the world.

Meanwhile, Colonel Ryan, Redcap and Sam were in Paris to discreetly assassinate a known terrorist higher-up in his hotel room.  After successfully completing the mission and splitting up, Sam made an advance towards Redcap which she rebuffed.  It was later revealed in his living quarters that Sam has been stalking her (judging by all the photos of Redcap on his wall).

Also, the State Department declared Joss a security risk due to her trips to Russia (especially considering that the season premiere's conspiracy seems to lead to someone in Russia), declaring that if she marries Grey, he'd no longer be allowed to serve in the Unit.  The other Unit wives agree to help Joss through it, though Molly does so hesitantly.

In two weeks: Sam apparently attacks Redcap and the other Unit members try to apprehend him for it.


-G


----------



## Remus Lupin (Apr 1, 2009)

I gotta say, that assassination creeped me out. It's hard to root for folks who do things like that. I know, it's David Mamet and there's always the moral ambiguity lurking in the background of the Unit's activities, but it still made my skin crawl. On the other hand, it's always nice to see Lothaire Bluteau showing up in shows I like!


----------



## Wycen (Apr 2, 2009)

I haven't watched recently for a variety of reasons, but the Sci-fi network had repeats of Level 9, a UPN show that died back in the 90's.  The guy who's wife was sleeping with Ryan was a member of the cast.  Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Goodsport (Apr 15, 2009)

Sunday's episode started off with the Unit successfully extracting an American defector to Al-Qaeda from Afghanistan.

Once home, a rebuffed Sam attacked Bridget, after which Jonas discreetly chased him until Sam holed up inside a building which finally took Jonas, Bob and the local SWAT team to finally apprehend him.

However, while Bridget and the rest of the Unit were feeling safe afterward, Sam incapacitated the civilian police officers that were transporting him to jail and escaped alone in their police car.

Meanwhile, Mack and Tiffy were in the process of buying a small house in Wyoming when Mack encountered a woman in the local church who had stolen a baby from the hospital and was only willing to reveal the baby's location to the church's pastor who happened to be away on vacation.  Mack finally convinced the woman to whisper the baby's location to him before she was arrested by the local police; Mack and Tiffy then decided to buy the house.

In two weeks: Jonas and Bob find their carefully planned mission thrown into chaos by a random incident.


-G


----------



## Remus Lupin (Apr 15, 2009)

Somehow I seem to keep missing the last few minutes of the episodes. I think they get cut off for the local news! Gar!


----------



## Goodsport (Apr 30, 2009)

Remus Lupin said:


> Somehow I seem to keep missing the last few minutes of the episodes. I think they get cut off for the local news! Gar!




They don't seem to do that to the show on the West Coast. 


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Apr 30, 2009)

Sunday's episode started off with the Unit planting stories of a possible terrorist attack by the Chinese terrorist organization Fulan Gong with international reporters so that it would take the blame for taking a suitcase filled with secret nuclear submarine plans from a secured Hong Kong vault actually initiated by Jonas and Bob two weeks later.

However, while discreetly escaping the scene with the suitcase, the Hong Kong subway Jonas and Bob were on was stopped by a random suicide jumper.  The two eventually barely escaped the investigating authorities with the help of Bridget and the Chinese reporter she met two weeks prior.

Meanwhile, Mack and Tiffy "rescued" their 16-year-old daughter Lissy from a 21-year-old guy she previously met on the internet, and Molly was kidnapped by Leon Drake and Sam after the the latter killed the alcoholic wife whom she was helping and her art dealer husband who was connected to Drake's terrorist organization.

Next week: In the second-to-last new episode of the season, Jonas (and apparently the rest of the Unit) attempts to rescue Molly.


-G


----------



## Goodsport (May 7, 2009)

Sunday's episode had Bob utilize his contact Anya (played by Scott Foley's real-life wife) from the Russian consulate in Los Angeles to find why Russian Spetsnaz agents (more likely Vympel than Alfa) had recently been eliminating Leon Drake's domestic terrorists on American soil.

Meanwhile, Sam and Drake used their abduction of Molly to keep the Unit from attacking their second warehouse.  Jonas then went after Sam and Molly, Bob survived an ambush at Anya's hotel room and Mack ended up cleverly eliminating the warehouse terrorists anyway.

Bridgette then helped Jonas find Molly and flushed out Drake, after which Sam helped Jonas and Molly escape; Bob saved Anya from a Spetsnaz attack outside the opera house and took her in for political asylum in exchange for vital info on ex-KGB agent Armen Kochenko who's apparently running the conspiracy; Kim and Tiffy called the police to report Molly missing.

The info obtained by Bob revealed that the terrorist cell obtained enough uranium for several nuclear bombs and evidence of planned attacks.

An angry Jonas then confronted Colonel Ryan about Ryan's part in Molly having been put in harm's way and Sam's infiltration of Leon Drake's terrorist cell.  Ryan defended his actions on grounds of national security, but Jonas vowed that Ryan had pretty much lost the Unit.  Molly then asked Jonas to leave the Unit immediately - when he didn't, she left him. 

Next week: In the season finale, the Unit tries to stop a nuclear bomb from reaching Washington, D.C., Gray gets married to Joss, Molly supposedly leaves Jonas and Colonel Ryan contemplates whether he's still fit to command the Unit.


-G


----------



## Remus Lupin (May 7, 2009)

I have to admit, the twist with Sam was rather welcome. I didn't like the way they had him turn all psycho several episodes back. But it was still a cruel thing for Ryan to do.


----------



## coyote6 (May 7, 2009)

I thought the twist made what happened almost worse; Bridgette apparently wasn't in on it (otherwise, she wouldn't have been quietly trying to find Sam on her own), which means Ryan had Sam attempt to rape her. That's sick, on both Sam and Ryan's parts. 

What would have happened if those guys hadn't been there to "scare" Sam off? Were they somehow part of the plan? Or would the "attempted" part of the crime just been redacted?


----------



## Remus Lupin (May 7, 2009)

Point taken. One thing that keeps bubbling to the surface on this show is the innate moral ambiguity of what the Unit does. It's not all noble. In fact, much of it is IGNOBLE. The implicit argument is that these things are justified by the greater good, but that doesn't eliminate the ambiguity.

In some ways, it's a more thoughtful, humanistic attempt to address the themes of 24.


----------



## Goodsport (May 17, 2009)

Last Sunday's season finale involved the undercover Sam discovering the three targets for Leon Drake's drivers carrying nuclear bombs (Dallas, Philadelphia and St. Louis).  The Unit then successfully chased all three cars down, only to discover that they were all simply decoys.

With the unwitting help of ex-KGB Armen Kochenko (who was snatched by U.S. authorities just as he was boarding a train at Grand Central Station in New York City) in Washington, D.C., it was revealed that the one real nuclear bomb was part of Leon Drake's car in D.C., though not before Kochenko explained that it was Venezuelan President Ortiz (whom the Unit had failed to assassinate some time beforehand) that ordered the events that kicked off this season and purchased the uranium.  More prodding revealed the exact location of the car, where Jonas and Sam took down Drake and successfully diffused the bomb.

Afterward, Colonel Ryan was promoted to Brigadier General but apparently lost the trust of the other Unit members, Sam apologized to Bridget though things remain tense between the two, Molly left while the other Unit wives moved back to Fort Griffith with Kim and Bob reunited with their children, and everyone except Molly and Ryan attended Grey's and Joss's wedding.


Now we wait to see whether or not CBS renews this series for next season.  Hopefully, it will.


-G


----------



## Remus Lupin (May 17, 2009)

It was a good episode that kept me intrigued for the most part, though I guess the destination of the real bomb pretty early.

I've always wondered though: Are the Unit's activities on U.S. soil legal? Does the Posse Comitatus act prevent U.S. military action on U.S. soil? This kind of thing would be better handled by Homeland Security.

I also have to chuckle over their description of Venezuela's president as a "madman," but can't go into detail for fear of offending Eric's grandma.

Overall, I enjoy the show. I hope it gets picked up next year.


----------



## Goodsport (May 18, 2009)

Remus Lupin said:


> It was a good episode that kept me intrigued for the most part, though I guess the destination of the real bomb pretty early.
> 
> I've always wondered though: Are the Unit's activities on U.S. soil legal? Does the Posse Comitatus act prevent U.S. military action on U.S. soil? This kind of thing would be better handled by Homeland Security.
> 
> ...




Perhaps the events of the season premiere was a special enough case that allowed the Unit to operate on U.S. soil?  Colonel Ryan certainly convinced the President to not call Homeland Security in the season finale, though the President (who started the season as the President-elect) didn't seem very enamored with Ryan and his secrets.  In any case, it's a good question.

And I too hope that the series gets picked up next year. 


-G


----------



## coyote6 (May 18, 2009)

I believe they've indicated that the Unit needs to not be caught doing things in the US; OTOH, they're black ops & don't officially exist anyways, so they best not be caught anywhere. 

OTOH, in this particular case, they may've been legal, if Wikipedia is to be believed. To quote, "the Attorney General may request that the Secretary of Defense provide emergency assistance if civilian law enforcement is inadequate to address certain types of threats involving the release of nuclear materials, such as potential use of a nuclear or radiological weapon" -- there was definitely that kind of threat, so President not-Acevedo might've had the AG make the request, knowing that the Unit would be used.

Oh, as for Venezuela -- the president in the show isn't the RL president, no more than the show's president is Obama (or Bush, even). So I don't know that it's a good idea to ascribe the description of the fictional president as having any relation to reality. IIRC, the assassination attempt they mention was the plot of an episode from a couple of years ago, wasn't it?


----------



## Remus Lupin (May 18, 2009)

Of course you're right about Venezuela not being "Venezuela" and the President not being "The President," but I note that they do seem to try to make the parallels identifiably parallel.

Not that it affects my enjoyment of the show for the most part, but it does reflect, albeit dimly, the writers' take on some RL issues. But at least it does it in, as I said above, an intelligent and humanistic way, as opposed to the bombast and ridiculousness of a "24."


----------



## coyote6 (May 20, 2009)

Dang, CBS cancelled the show. This article says they're selling it into syndication, though, so it will live on in reruns. 

Hmm, with only four seasons, and one of those strike-shortened, it seems like they'd have less than the optimal number of episodes for syndication. I wonder if someone else will pick it up for another season?


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 20, 2009)

coyote6 said:


> Dang, CBS cancelled the show. This article says they're selling it into syndication, though, so it will live on in reruns.
> 
> Hmm, with only four seasons, and one of those strike-shortened, it seems like they'd have less than the optimal number of episodes for syndication. I wonder if someone else will pick it up for another season?




Well that sucks. 

I find it funny that according to the article CBS blasts NBC for canceling Medium, even though it had high ratings and yet it cancels The Unit which had higher ratings than Medium.


----------



## Remus Lupin (May 23, 2009)

Bummer!!!!!


----------



## Darth Shoju (May 24, 2009)

Taelorn76 said:


> Well that sucks.
> 
> I find it funny that according to the article CBS blasts NBC for canceling Medium, even though it had high ratings and yet it cancels The Unit which had higher ratings than Medium.




Yeah it sucks. Both were very good shows, but I suspect they both were fairly expensive to make (particularly the Unit). I guess their ratings weren't enough to bring in the kind of add money needed to make them profitable.


----------

